# JBT 2008 Liveticker: Team Bergstrasse / AC Weinheim on Tour



## easymtbiker (18. Juli 2008)

Hi, am Samstag startet die 11. Auflage der JBT, das härteste Mountainbike- Rennen der Welt! Mit dabei dieses Jahr Alex und ich vom AC Weinheim. Es gilt, zwischen dem Start am Samstag in Füssen und dem Ziel 8 harte Renntage später in Riva 665,40 km  und 21.691 hm zu bewältigen

Weiter Info`s des Veranstalters gibt es hier:
http://www.bike-transalp.de/

In diesem Fred hier wollen wir täglich berichten, wie es uns auf der Etappe ergangen ist und ob wir heil ins Ziel gelangt sind 

Mit 3 erfolgreichen Teilnahmen bin  ich bei der JBC schon n alter Hase, für Alex wird es aber bei seiner ersten Teilnahme schon spannend! Aber trotzdem hoffe ich, das er mich über die Berge zieht! 

Mit dabei ist der weltbeste Betreuer, mein Bruder Markus:    






so, noch n bildchen von Alex:







und mir:






HP vom Team Bergstrasse

okay, dann bis Morgen zum ersten Bericht!


----------



## derfati (18. Juli 2008)

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg!!! 

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odw-biker (18. Juli 2008)

Hi Ihr zwei,
Eure Teamkollegen vom Team Bergstrasse, Abteilung MTB  drücken Euch alle Daumen  und wünschen Euch viel Spass, keine Stürze, keine Defekte und viel Erfolg.  
Viele Grüsse
Konny und Markus


----------



## Tr4il (18. Juli 2008)

Viel Erfolg euch beiden!! Drücke euch die Daumen das alles glatt läuft und sich keiner verletzt!

Have Fun !!

Grüßle
Tobi


----------



## Micro767 (18. Juli 2008)

Viel Erfolg und ne gute Woche ! Auf das alles gut läuft, nicht nur das Rad !


----------



## cycle-lisa (18. Juli 2008)

Ihr macht das


----------



## Tobsn (18. Juli 2008)

Alex pass mir auf den Maddin auf. 
Dass er sich auch jeden Tag ein frische Trikot anzieht.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## mac80 (19. Juli 2008)

Viel Erfolg und Spaß!


----------



## Bax (19. Juli 2008)

Wie cool!

Mit großem Respekt drücke ich euch fest die Daumen!


----------



## rayc (19. Juli 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Dass er sich auch jeden Tag ein frische Trikot anzieht.



Wie meist du das?
Zählt das schon als unlauterer Wettbewerb wenn er die Konkurrenz betäubt 

Wünsche euch viel Erfolg 

Ich fahre morgen ersteinmal ein Tour von Tobias  ab Bad Dürkheim, 10:00 Start am Fass. Wer noch Lust hat... 
Bin gespannt wie euer erster Tag läuft  

Ray


----------



## easymtbiker (20. Juli 2008)

hi leute, merci! 

so, jetzt erste berichte:

Bericht JBT, 1. Tag, Füssen- Imst:

Pünktlich um 10h ging es im Massenstart in Füssen los. Einmal durch die Füssener Innenstadt, dort wurden wir mit Alphorn verabschiedet, sehr idyllisch 
dann ging es die nächsten 45km mehr oder weniger flach Richtung Eherwald. Skurill: auf einer 5m breiten Asphaltstrasse quält sich der ganze Biker- Pulk bergan, links 2m Platz. 2 Ärzte- motorräder überholen uns. . Ich habe es nicht gesehen, aber plötzlich n heftiger Schlag und 1 Motorrad und n Biker liegen auf der Strasse, der Motorradfahrer ist irgendwie mit dem Biker kollidiert, konnten dann aber beide weiter fahren.
Ne halbe Stunde später kommt von links  ganzer Pulk JBT- Teilnehmer auf die Strecke gefahren, ich dachte zuerst, die hätten n Schild übersehen und sich verfahren, wie sich später raus stellte, hat n Bauer absichtlich n Schild falsch gestellt. 
Bis Ehrwald klappte es bei mir Prima, die 800hm hoch zum Marienbergjoch bin ich aber total eingebrochen, wurde von vielen überholt und Alex hat oben lange auf mich warten dürfen. Dann die Abfahrt runter und nach 4:08 kamen wir als 127. ins Ziel. Ich war schon enttäuscht, aber da ich nich viel trainiert habe dieses Jahr war das mässige Ergebnis nicht verwunderlich. Alex hätte viel schneller fahren können. Wetter: super. Mit 1900 Hm war das heute im Vergleich zu den kommenden Tagen eher leichtes Aufwärmen.
Völlig entnervt war nur mein Bruder, der mit dem Auto im Stau stand und bald 5h für die 70km brauchte und nach uns in Imst ankam.

2. Tag, Imst  Ischgl:
Heute stehen 3200hm auf dem Programm. War gespannt, wie ich das überleben soll. Erster Anstieg: 1300hm am Stück. Ich kurble in Anbetracht, was heute noch alles kommt, mittelprächtig hoch. Ab der Hälfte schiebt mich Alex, der unheimlich stark fährt und ich fange auch an, kräftiger rein zu treten. Endlich oben an Venetalm, schnelle Schotter- Abfahrt ins Tal, dann weiter auf die Piller Höhe. Auch hier schiebt mich Alex, wir sind schneller als die anderen und machen Plätze gut. Dann ne starkte Phase: bergab und auf ebenen Trails viele Plätze gut machen. In Landeck angekommen steht der letzte 700hm- Anstieg auf dem Programm. Auch hier zügig hoch und über Trailabfahrt ins Paznauner Tal. Dann noch n böses Stück über den Talwanderweg bis nach Ischgl. Das waren zwar nur 15km, aber ständiges Auf- und Ab kostet viel Kraft, leider verlieren wir hier viele Plätze. Nach 5:22 erreichen wir Ischgl, ich war damit voll zufrieden. Vorläufig Platz 112. Alex ist super routiniert und stark gefahren!
Obwohl Regen angekündigt war, sind wir bei Sonne gefahren. Aber 2h, nachdem wir in Ischgl angekommen sind, plötzlich Gewitter und Hagel, unser Zelt wurde fast weggeweht. Die armen Biker, die bei dem Wetter noch auf der Strecke waren....

jetzt, abends , immer noch kräftiger regen, heute nacht temperatursturz, aber kein regen mehr. wird auf jeden fall unangenehm....

ps: die frischen trikots sind jetzt schon aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odw-biker (20. Juli 2008)

Hi Martin, Hi Alex,
super Leistung von Euch beiden gestern und heute.   Macht weiter so, aber fahrt mit Köpfchen. Wir wollen ja alle, daß ihr gemeinsam in Riva ankommt. 
Das ganze Team drückt Euch die Daumen
Grüße von Konny & Markus und dem Rest vom AC


----------



## bluemuc (21. Juli 2008)

... und das wetter in scuol ist trocken, aber kühl mit wind, sagt der wetterbericht. und auf den zielbildern sieht man schatten.... drück die daumen für mehr sonne. muss ja nicht gleich sooo viel sein wie in 2006... 

und es ist *platz 146* mit zielankunft um 14.21... bravo jungs!!!!  

martin, es ist viel schlimmer daheimgeblieben sein zu müssen, als gedacht....   

bleibe auf jeden falls "bei euch" und drück die daumen für weiterhin verletzungsfreie, pannenfreie, regenfreie fahrt.

tipp für markus: falls ihr es so macht wie wir in 2006, sprich er erst nach dem start losfährt, in livigno gar nicht erst versuchen, einen platz nahe zieleinlauf zu finden (hab ich gemacht, hat eine stunde zeit und nerven gekostet und nix gebracht). gleich den ersten platz nehmen, auf dem wir auch waren.  hatte in 2006 die sauberen duschen, die einzige verpflegungsbude und ist morgens leichter zu verlassen, als alle anderen. sich möglichst nahe an der ein/ausfahrt platzieren, dann kann er euch an den start fahren oder euch dort treffen... 

ride on!


----------



## Tobsn (22. Juli 2008)

Na Martin, dann geht es Dir wie mir, werd hier gerade auch von jungem Gemüse zu Grunde gerichtet. 



easymtbiker schrieb:


> ps: die frischen trikots sind jetzt schon aus....


Da wunderst Du Dich, dass Alex wegfährt. 

Weiter viel Erfolg und Spaß.


----------



## bluemuc (22. Juli 2008)

*Platz 110!!!!!!!*

  Weiter so!

... von Livigno mussten wir damals telefonisch berichten, weil kein Internet-Cafe... 

Aber wer weiß, vielleicht kommt ja noch was.... 

Martin, morgen über 4000 hms vernichten... Gibs zu, davon hast Du geträumt, seit Du gemeldet bist....  

Lass lesen, wie es Euch geht.


----------



## easymtbiker (22. Juli 2008)

in livigno und es gibt wäierless län!   

also, gestern, 3. etappe: nachdem es nachts kalt war und die ganze zeit regnete, befürchteten wir schon das schlimmste für den aufstieg zum idjoch, 2700hm. start, alex und ich ziehen zügig die 1400hm hoch. oben echt kalt, leicher schneefall, aber man kommt gut durch. nach über 2h das idjoch erreicht, gleich zur anderen seite runter, hier scheint die sonne! 
beim ersten bremsen greife ich erst mal ins leere irgendwie zieht die zuverlässige louise nicht! ich krieche langssam runter und werde viel überholt. völlig genervt haue ich in der folgenden ebene und anstiegen voll rein und mache die plätze wieder gut. aber an der kontrolle angekommen, musste ich erst mal auf alex warten, der dann ne minute später mit leichen  magenproblemen kommt. ich verordne ihm zwangsesssen und radl weiter. er holt mich dann wieder ein und so donnern wir gemeinsam ins obere inntal. unten dann noch zähe 30km bis nach scoul, wir fahren gut mit. kurz vor schluss hatte alex allerdings n platten , der uns noch einige plätze gekostet hat. ärgerlich, aber passiert. dann zieleinlauf in scoul, mit der zeit und platz waren wir nich so zufrieden.
abends leckere pasta- party auf dem berg, blue, weisst du noch?  wir haben uns echt den bauch vollgeschlagen.

4. etappe: scoul - livigno:
die traumetappe! hab ich mich schon die ganze zeit drauf gefreut! sehr frisch morgens. den ersten anstieg von 1100hm läuft bei mir sehr gut, zusammen mit alex ziehen wir an vielen leuten vorbei. 50m vor dem pass hole ich mir allerdings n platten. dann ne nette steile abfahrt und wir brettern gemeinsam bis zum nächstem anstieg. der ist mit 700hm weniger schwer,aber sehr kräftezehrend, besonders die kälte macht mir zu schaffen, da ich zu leicht angezogen bin. bei der abfahrt scheint zwar die sonne, aber es schneit auch! ich wie immer ohne brille hatte probleme den weg zu sehen (sollte vielleicht nach gehör fahren?    )
sehr schöne trail- abfahrt und dann zum vorletztem anstieg, wir fahren immer noch recht gut mit. kurze abfahrt, dann kurz vor livigno geht es nochmal am berg am ort vorbei. da ich die strecke kannte, konnte ich mir noch n paar reserven übrig lassen, bin aber trotzdem total fertig, alex schubst mich über die letzten anstiege. dann runterrollen ins ziel- das war ne fast perfekte etappe!
mit platz 110 sind wir auch sehr zufrieden (hätte aber auch besser sein können    )

ok, so long!


@tobsn: tja, seitdem du frische trikots anziehst, fahren auch hübsche frauen mit dir tandem


----------



## easymtbiker (22. Juli 2008)

bluemuc schrieb:


> tipp für markus: falls ihr es so macht wie wir in 2006, sprich er erst nach dem start losfährt, in livigno gar nicht erst versuchen, einen platz nahe zieleinlauf zu finden (hab ich gemacht, hat eine stunde zeit und nerven gekostet und nix gebracht). gleich den ersten platz nehmen, auf dem wir auch waren.  hatte in 2006 die sauberen duschen, die einzige verpflegungsbude und ist morgens leichter zu verlassen, als alle anderen. sich möglichst nahe an der ein/ausfahrt platzieren, dann kann er euch an den start fahren oder euch dort treffen...



leider zu spät!  aber markus findet immer n nettes plätzchen für uns! und rennt immer dem zelt hinterher, wenn es mal wieder vom wind weggeweht wird  schon 2x passiert, in ischgl mitten im hagel- sturm. alex und markus haben das zelt gerettet, während ich faul im bus lag. die beiden waren nur 2 min draussen, aber schon klatschnass!

hier in livigno, teilweise sonnig, aber kalt. tja, die etappe morgen wird sehr, sehr anstrengend....
und die bergabfahrten: auf schotter ist alex schneller, da hab ich ne vernunftbremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tr4il (22. Juli 2008)

Trotz der Pannen ist das ne klasse Sache! Respekt, macht weiter so 

Werd fast neidisch nicht mitfahren zu können, das klingt viel zu schön was ihr da so erzählt 

Viel Erfolg weiterhin *Daumen drück*  

Grüßle
Tobi


----------



## Tobsn (23. Juli 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> [email protected]: tja, seitdem du frische trikots anziehst, fahren auch hübsche frauen mit dir tandem


Wußte gar nicht, dass die Buschtrommeln bis in die Alpen zu hören sind.
Oder waren es doch Rauchzeichen. 

Kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, Tandem macht echt Spaß und wenn ich so Eure Berichte lese, wärt Ihr DU damit auch gut bedient. 

Weiter viel Erfolg.


----------



## bluemuc (23. Juli 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:
			
		

> abends leckere pasta- party auf dem berg, blue, weisst du noch?



na klar! 





			
				easymtbiker schrieb:
			
		

> mit platz 110 sind wir auch sehr zufrieden (hätte aber auch besser sein können  ......



.... schreibt er noch so und dann fackeln sie nicht lange..... 

*Platz 99 !!!!! * 

Na, geht doch!  


So is fein!!!  Und jetzt: noch ein bißchen drücken, Jungs. Die Pedale und die Platzierung. Auf auf, nicht nachlassen. Jetzt wirds richtig spannend!!!!   

Schönen Abend in Naturno. 

Seid Ihr auf "unserem" Campingplatz? Dann gibts heute ja wieder Bericht, die haben auch WL.  

Oder auch nicht, denn die haben auch nen feinen Pool. Und in Naturns gabs ne lustige Nudelparty im Dorf.... 

 [Plaudermodus an] Ich erinnere mich an einen ausgehungerten, etwas unterzuckerten Fahrer, mit dem ich wegen Sitzplatzmangel im überlaufenen Dorfkern auf der Bordsteinkante hockend den vorbeiflanierenden Hunden mit der Gabel sanft den Schleck über unsere Teller verwehren musste. Die Laune war prächtig... das Essen war gut (ehrlich) und hinterher (als der Zuckerspiegel wieder stimmte) konnten wir beide drüber lachen...  

Martin lag zu der Zeit im Bus oder im Pool oder sonstwo und hat sich den Bauch mit einem delikaten Tunfisch-Erbsen-Mais-oder so ähnlich  -Mayonnaise-Gericht  (ich habs schlicht verdrängt) vollgehauen... 

So, genug aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert. Das war vor zwei Jahren. Heuer ist eh alles anders.... [Plaudermodus aus]

Lasst lesen, Jungs! 

Und Gruss an den Shuttlefahrer


----------



## easymtbiker (23. Juli 2008)

bluemuc schrieb:


> Seid Ihr auf "unserem" Campingplatz? Dann gibts heute ja wieder Bericht, die haben auch WL.


ja, da sind wir. bericht aber auf anderem lapop geschrieben und auf dem funkt das wlan nich  und jetzt bin ich zu müde und leg mich gleich schlafen.
ja, lief heute echt prima, aber platz 99 war heute mittag, abends auf platz 102 runter gestuft.

thorsten ist auch am start und kämpft um platz 50 

okay, morgen wieder :gähn: gute nacht!


----------



## odw-biker (23. Juli 2008)

Hey Jungs,
ihr werdet immer besser !!!! Platz 99, Respekt und Hut ab !!!
Für die Königsetappe morgen drücken wir Euch beiden die Daumen  
Grüße von Konny & Markus und dem Rest vom Team.


----------



## Tobsn (24. Juli 2008)

Und Maddin/Alex, wie wars heut?
Hoffe Ihr habt die 4000Hm gut überstanden.



odw-biker schrieb:


> Grüße von Konny & Markus und dem Rest vom Team.


War jetzt während Eurer Abwesenheit 2x mit Eurem Team Biken.
Echt ne fitte und nette Gruppe und wirklich schöne Strecken. 
Sind gestern noch gut heimgekommen, locker mit Tempo 39!!! auf dem MTB durch die Ebene.


----------



## odw-bikerII (24. Juli 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Sind gestern noch gut heimgekommen, locker mit Tempo 39!!! auf dem MTB durch die Ebene.



Hallo Tobias,

lass mich raten: Du bei 39 im Windschatten, oder ?  Na, das war dann wohl eure Einstimmung auf den Tour de France Bericht den ihr sehen wolltet.

Das Training mit Lisa und Dir hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.  Wäre schön, wenn ihr öfter teilnehmen würdet. 

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Tobsn (24. Juli 2008)

odw-bikerII schrieb:


> ...Du bei 39 im Windschatten, oder ?...


Welcher Windschatten? 
Die gibt ja keinen.



odw-bikerII schrieb:


> ... Wäre schön, wenn ihr öfter teilnehmen würdet...


Nur wenn Maddin und Alex Ihre Trikots von der TAC gewaschen haben. 
Vor Ihnen fahren schaff ich nicht, hinter Ihnen ist eine Verletzung der Genfer-Giftgas-Konvention


----------



## bluemuc (24. Juli 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:
			
		

> und jetzt bin ich zu müde und leg mich gleich schlafen.... :gähn: gute nacht![/



 Also hoffentlich ausgeschlafen an den start gegangen heute morgen. Soooo iss fein! 

Die Bilder von heute lassen Sonne und Wärme sehen! Hoffe, das passte mit Euren 4000 hms zusammen??




			
				easymtbiker schrieb:
			
		

> thorsten ist auch am start und kämpft um platz 50



Sag ihm liebe grüsse bitte! Auch wenns grad nicht so aussieht, als hätte er ein gutes Rennen gehabt..... Wird schon. Morgen ist ein neuer Tag!

17:46 Uhr: Endlich! Vorläufiges Ergebnis sagt angekommen auf Platz 90. 

*90** .....

 90!*   WOW!!!!!!!

Hoffe, das bleibt so und kann jetzt endlich den PC ausschalten und aufs Bike steigen. Ist ja schon beinahe krank..... 

Schönen sommerlichen Abend am Kalterer See!  Bis morgen!


----------



## easymtbiker (24. Juli 2008)

Etappe 5: Livigno - Naturns

Von den Kilometer die längste Etape, da ich diese 2006 schon mal gefahren bin, wusste ich aber, was da auf uns zu kommt. Die morgendliche Sonne täuschte einen warmen Tag vor, ich hab leider zu wenig angezogen. 
Beim Start und der neutralisierten Phase habe ich mich gut vorgedrängelt, so das ich bei den ersten engen Stellen ohne grossartigen Stau durchkomme. Alex schliesst am Ende des ersten 400hm Anstiegs zu mir auf. Dann weiter über schöne Trails, die Etappe heute ist eigentlich zu schade um in einem Rennen durchgerast zu werden.
Nach der ersten Verpflegung geht es 100hm hoch bis zum Forcola- Pass. Dort oben ist es sehr kalt und Stürmisch, die Kälte macht mir sher zu schaffen. Wir werden von vielen Teams üebrholt. Auf der folgenden Abfahrt gehe ich wegen meinen gefrohrenen Händen verhalten vor und wir werden dadurch weiter überholt, zum Ärger von Alex.
Schliesslich im Vinschgau angekommen, hier wärmt uns die Sonne. Eigentlich flach bis Naturns aber wir werden noch 3x kurz n Berg hoch gejagt. Da ich dies ja schon kannte, machten mir die letzten zwei 150hm Anstiege wenig aus, obwohl ich dort tierisch am Ende war. Dann im Windschatten die letzten 10km nach Naturns und wir kommen dort völlig fertig nach 6:37 h an.
Ich dachte zuerst, das wir ein schlechteres Ergebnis als gestern hatten, aber dann doch Platz 102 belegt!

So, Morgen geht es über 3900hm, bin mal gespannt, wie wir das überleben....


Etappe 6: Naturns - Kaltern, 100km, 3900hm.
Die Königsetappe und ich war gespannt, wie wir diesen Tag überstehen sollten. Aber es lief besser als gedacht!
Zu Beginn 1500hm hoch zur Naturnser Alm, Alex und ich fahren zügig hoch. Dann genauso viel hm auf einer Abfahrt mit abwechslungsreicher Strecke. Hier fahre ich mal richtig schnell runter und überhole viele, am Ende der Abfahrt hat Alex zu mir aufgeschlossen, dann einige km flach im Windschatten zur ersten Verpflegungsstelle.
Danach 1000hm sehr steil hoch, dann kam ein böses Stück: 3 x 300hm hoch und runter. besonders der letzte Anstieg war heftig, wellig und man hat nie das Ende gesehen. Ach ja, nach dem 2. Anstieg ging es steil auf groben Schotter runter, 3 Angst- Bremser vor mir hielten uns auf und ich versuchte, die neben der Ideallinie zu überholen. Dann wurde aber der Weg eng und plötzlich n grosser Stein vor mir, ich rutsch weg und schürf mir das Becken auf. GGGRRR! Anschliessend reihe ich mich wieder nach den Angstbremsern ein. Alex hinter mir hat meine Trinkflasche, die ich beim Sturz verloren hatte, aufgesammelt und mir wieder gegeben, hab gar nich gemerkt, das ich die verloren habe.
Nach dem ewigen auf- und ab des letzten Anstieges erreichten wir endlich den höchsten Punkt, hier schon 3500hm in den Beinen. Die brennende Sonne hat dieses Stück zusätzlich schwer gemacht, ich habe böse geflucht. 
Dann aber eine Abfahrt vom Allerfeinsten! über 35km ging es tendenziell bergab, die gelegentlichen Gegenanstiege konnten diesen Spass nicht bremsen. Lauter nette Trails! Im oberen Bereich kam zuerst ein Wiesentrail, hier hatte ich viel Platz und konnte den richtig geniessen. 
Es dauerte lange, bis Alex mich wieder einholte, ich erfuhr dann, das es ihn auf dem Trail gelegt hat, aber nix passiert. Weiter ins Etschtal über abwechslungsreiche Wege. Die Kräfte haben wir uns gut eingeteilt, so das wir auch den Schlussanstieg von 70hm problemlos meisterten und uns richtig über den gelungenen Tag freuten! Schliesslich knappe 7h gefahren und vorläufig auf platz 90 gelandet! 
Ausser den Stürzen nix weiter passiert,  keinen Platten oder Panne. Ich war nach dem Tag richtig fertig und ALex ist wie immer sehr stark und mit viel Teamgeist gefahren.

Ok, morgen stehen nochmal 3000hm auf dem Programm, aber dann haben wir die TAC2008 so gut wie geschafft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (24. Juli 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Nur wenn Maddin und Alex Ihre Trikots von der TAC gewaschen haben.
> Vor Ihnen fahren schaff ich nicht, hinter Ihnen ist eine Verletzung der Genfer-Giftgas-Konvention


trikot waschen, damit tobsn im training mitfährt? na, ich weiss nich, wäre ja ne gute abschreckung 

ausserdem kannste ja ruhig mal richtigen tac- schweiss schnuppern!


----------



## Tobsn (25. Juli 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ..damit tobsn im training mitfährt? na, ich weiss nich, wäre ja ne gute abschreckung ..


Euch allen einen guten Morgen und bringt das Ding nach Hause.

WOCHENENDE!!!!
In 8 Stunden sitz ich auch auf dem Rad.


----------



## Tobsn (25. Juli 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> .WOCHENENDE!!!!



@AC-Weinheim: Was steht eigentlich Samstag auf dem Programm? Nur so wegen WE Planung.  
Meine klassische Strecken um Heidelberg sind wegen Triathlon weniger geeignet.
Lisa lässt Euch übrigens grüßen, sie ist heute wieder heim gefahren.


----------



## easymtbiker (25. Juli 2008)

Etappe 7: Kaltern - Andalo, 76km, 3000hm

so, das war wohl nix  Nach dem gutem Ergebinss gestern hatten wir gehofft, heute mit einer guten Plazierung weiter machen zu können. Aber irgendwie habe ich es nicht geschafft, mich vernünftig zu regenerieren und Alex hat den Tag gestern auch  gut zugesetzt. 
Zu Beginn ging es erst mal 1400hm hoch. Die erste halbe Stunde lief es gut, dann fühlte ich mich ziemlich ausgelaugt, hab mich schon ziemlich fertig hochgeschleppt. Dann ne technische Abfahrt, auf der wir Plätze gut machen konnten, die letzte gute Stelle heute. Ab der 1. Verpflegungsstation kam ich bei den Anstiegen nicht mehr in Tritt, Alex ging es kaum besser. Zum Schluss standen böse 800hm auf dem Programm, brennende Sonne und ich war total fertig, hab viel Schieben müssen und wollte am liebsten aufgeben. Wir wurden von vielen Teams überholt. Schliesslich mit 5:18 ins Ziel, eigentlich wollten wir unter 5h bleiben. Sehr ärgerlich. Platz 140. Die 20 Min, die wir gestern gut gemacht haben, haben wir heute wieder verschenkt...

Morgen stehen nur 61km/ 1500hm auf dem Programm, lächerlich im Vergleich zu den letzten Tagen. Allerdings ne 800hm Trail- Abfahrt, die so steil ist, das  man wohl nur schieben kann.... dann 35km flach im Windschatten nach Riva, so begeistert bin ich nicht von der Etappe, das beste ist, das es die letzte ist  Mal schaun, vielleicht läuft es ja morgen wieder.


----------



## rayc (25. Juli 2008)

Maddin, schade das es heute nicht ganz so gut lief. 
Morgen nochmals alles geben, vielleicht klappt es doch mit der Top100. 

Was lese ich da von bergabschieben 
Nixda, da werden plätze gutgemacht 
Wer mit Tobias in der Pfalz biken geht, den schrecken doch die Alpen nicht 

@Tobsn, wie du bist am Sonntag nicht bei Heidelbergman am Start?
Mich haben sie letztes Jahr Samstags Abend für die Staffel zwangsrekrutiert, die harte Trailtour am Samstag in Amorbach und als Folge ein geprelltes Knie halfen da auch nicht als Ausrede. 

Madin und Alex, ich wünsche euch einen schönen und erfolgreichen Abschluss  

Ray


----------



## odw-biker (25. Juli 2008)

Hi Alex und Martin,
ärgert euch wegen der heutigen Etappe nicht !!
Mensch, ihr hattet gestern eine Etappe mit knapp 100 km und 3900 hm vergesst das nicht. So was geht nicht spurlos an einem vorüber. Also nicht ärgern, morgen noch die letzte Etappe bis Riva und dann bei der Finisher Party so richtig einen drauf machen. Das habt ihr euch mehr als verdient 
Und morgen bitte noch nen Livebericht, aber wenn möglich vor der Finisher Party, weil......
Gut gut nach Hause, wir freun uns schon auf die nächsten Fahrten mit euch 

@ Tobsn:
Samstag 10.30 Uhr Peterskirche, dann wahrscheinlich hoch zum Hirschkopf und 2-3 mal runter. Um 12 Uhr dann sind wir wieder an der Peterskirche. Grob geplant geht´s eher Richtung Norden. Wir sind aber flexibel. Komm einfach mal rüber...Bis morgen um halb elf 

Grüße
Konny & Markus


----------



## Tobsn (26. Juli 2008)

odw-biker schrieb:


> [email protected] Tobsn: Samstag 10.30 Uhr Peterskirche,...



Hab ich jezt erst gelesen. 
War mit Sigi und Caro unterwegs. 
Haben es gerade noch vor dem Gewitter geschafft. 
Hier in MA geh gerade die Welt unter, incl. meiner Telefonleitung.
Internet geht, telefonieren nicht. 

Was machen unsere Tac'os? 

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## Tobsn (26. Juli 2008)

GRATULATION!!!
Die zwei Helden haben es geschafft.
Platz 114!!!


----------



## rayc (26. Juli 2008)

Da schliesse ich mich einfach an.


... und feiert schön 

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo! 
Ist hier jemand?

Hat jemand Martin und Alex gesehn? 
Radeln die zurück oder stehn die schon am Start zur Trans Schwarzwald?

Wollte wissen wie die Zieleinfahrt war. 

:winken;


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Juli 2008)

ja, sorry, am samstag gab es parkplatzstress und dann mussten wir gleich feiern , sonntag heimfahrt und gestern hab ich den ganzen tag geschlafen....

also, von  anfang an 

8. Etappe: Andalo - Riva, 1450hm, 61km.

Zur letzten und kürzesten Etappe sind wir morgens wieder fit an den Start getreten. Das letzte mal ne Stunde im Startblock warten, das Letzte mal "highway to hell" und schon geht es los mit dem Pulk überholen. Wir kommen gut an den ganzen langsamen Leuten vorbei und ziehen zügig den ersten 200hm Anstieg und dann den folgenden 1000hm Anstieg hoch. Bevor der Anstieg weh tut, wird es wellig und wir machen bei den kurzen Abfahrten Plätze gut. Schliesslich kommt das erwartete Schiebestück, geht aber schneller vorbei, als ich dachte und wir stehen auf dem Gipfel vom Monte Gazzo. Dann gleich wieder runter, erst rasanter Feldweg, der dann in den heftigen Trail abbiegt. Die ersten 100hm hab ich geschoben, waren echt heftig, einige sind es sogar gefahren. An einer Stelle rutsche ich auf nem glattem Stein aus und falle aufs grosse Kettenblatt , die Wunde sah dann so aus:





die folgenden 700hm bergab konnte ich dann grösstenteils fahren, die Schiebeneden haben Platz gemacht und da Alex nicht mithalten konnte, bin  ich auf Nummer sicher gefahren. Respekt für eine kleine Schweizerin, die das suverän komplett gefahren ist. Auch die Französin vom Rotwild- Team, die ich kurzzeitig eingeholt habe, ist fast alles gefahren. Am Ende des Trails kam dann ne kurze Strasse bis zur ersten Kontrollstelle. HIer bemerkte ich,d as mein Umwerfer nicht mehr funktionierte, der Zug ist abgerissen ggggrrrr! Zuerst dachte ich, den Umwerfer auf den höchsten Gang festzustellen, da es nur noch bergab/flach ging. Glücklicherweise dauerte es 4 Min, bis Alex gekommen ist und ich hab es geschafft, in der Zeit den Zug neu provisorisch einzuspannen.





Dann mit Alex noch weitere 400hm auf Schotter rasant runter. Unten dann an ne Windschattengruppe geklemmt, die Jungs sind n gutes Tempo gefahren, wir konnten aber bis Riva dran bleiben. Schon sehr schnell n Schild "Riva 10km". Kurz später "Riva 4". Und einige Momente später realisiere ich,das wir schon in Riva sind, 2 Strassen entlang, dann auf ne Schotterpiste und schon ist das Ziel da! Ich juble und schreie, bis mich ALex entsetzt anschaut und schon sind wir über der Ziellinie! Ich bin echt happy!

Im Ziel wartet wie immer Uli Stanciu um die Finisher zu gratulieren:





Ich zu Uli: "Hast du heute schon Prügel bekommen?"
Uli:"Nö. Wieso?"
Ich:"Nach der steilen Abfahrt meinte einer: "Dem Uli hau ich nachher eins aufs Maul!"  "
Uli:  : "Das geht ja noch, letztes Jahr sagte anscheinend ein Teilnehmer:"Dem Uli reiss ich nachher die Eier ab!"  "



Im Ziel gab es dann die heiss ersehnte Pizza! DANKE MARKUS!!!!!!





HIER DAS TEAM MIT DEM SUPER- BETREUER MARKUS 





*VIELEN DANK, MARKUS!*


dann Baden im Gardasee!!!!







Ach ja, ganz vergessen: an dem Tag landeten wir auf Platz 116, ich dachte, wir wären weiter vorne gelandet, weil alles so perfekt lief. Insgesamt haben wir dann Platz 114 in der Men- Kategorie belegt, was eigentlich ok ist, dafür, das ich gerade mal 2000-3000km dieses Jahr trainiert habe.
Was mich am meisten gefreut hat sind die besten Platzierungen an den beiden heftigsten Etappen. Leider konnten wir diesen Platz an den anderen Etappen nicht halten....


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Juli 2008)

So, anschliessend sind wir auf den Ausgewiesenen Camper- Platz gegangen, der grosse Freiplatz vor Riva, wo bis letztes Jahr noch die verfallenen Villa stand. Aber obwohl dieser Platz ausgewiesen wurde, kamen 2 Polizisten und wollten jedem Camper 74 Euro Strafe aufbrummen, also wir alles zusammen gepackt und nach einigen Diskussionen mit Rennleitung konnten wir auf nen anderen Platz ausweichen. 
Dann wurde es schon zeit für die Abschluss- Party, die im Freien stattfand. Während der Party zog aber ein heftiges Gewitter auf  und daher fiel das ganze ins Wasser. 





(Das Bild entstand, als es nur leicht regnete. 10Min Später goss es in Strömen)  Völlig durchnässt retteten wir uns in den Camper. Ne Stunde später sind wir wieder zurück zur Party um unsere Finisher- Trikots abzuholen, hier das Gruppenbild. Neben Alex ist Oli und Iris vom www.team-aufwaerts.de , die zum zweiten mal gefinished haben! 





(I went over the alps and all I got was this lousy T-Shirt)
Danach in ne Bar, und hier gerieten wir irgendwie in die inoffizielle JBT- Party! Sämtliche Sieger der Männer und einige Top- Frauen und sonstige Berühmtheiten der MTB- Fahrer waren anwesend und ich muss sagen, es wurde heftig gefeiert! Und es hat jeder mitgefeiert, auch Sahm+Platt!    Von den ersten Frauen war nur der Pokal anwesend, irgendwelche Betreuereinnen von denen haben den dabei gehabt, durfte auch mal draus trinken   an mehr kann ich mich leider nicht mehr erinnern.

Sonntag dann frühn mit Kater von der Sonne geweckt worden, dann nochmal in den Gardasee gesprungen und schliesslich gegen mittag auf den Heimweg gemacht. 
Schade, das es schon wieder vorbei ist. Es war die schönste Strecke, die ich bisher bei einer JBT gefahren bin und obwohl das Wetter nich so perfekt wie die letzten Jahre war, war es doch interessant, auch mal durch Schneetreiben  zu fahren. Tolle Veranstaltung, es hat alles gepasst und es ist immer wieder schön, die ganzen verschiedenen Vegetations- Zonen und Landschaften der Alpen zu durchqueren. Und obwohl ich mehrmals ans Aufgeben dachte, es war die Mühe wert!

Riesen Dank an meinen Mitfahrer Alex, der Kurzfristig aufgesprungen ist und trotz seines Alters schon mit sehr viel Teamgeist gefahren ist und mich oft unterstützt hat! Er fuhr wirklich stark und ich hoffe, das er mal für ne JBT einen Parter findet, der ihm ebenbürtig ist.  

Weiterhin einen Riesen Dank an meinen Bruder Markus, der immer zuverlässig am Start und Ziel war und uns nach Zieleinfahrt verpflegt hat sowie sich um Bus, camping , Einkaufen usw. alles gekümmert hat und dafür gesorgt, das wir uns auf das Rennen konzentrieren konnten! MERCI!


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Juli 2008)

Und weitere Bilder! 

Wir alle vor dem Start in Füssen:





Markus im Mega- Stau, Füssen-Imst 70km, 5 Stunden! 





Start in Imst:





Nur 5h Später Ankunft in Ischgl, schon etwas fertig:





Nächster Morgen Abfahrt in Ischgl, schon etwas mehr eingepackt bei den Kalten Temperaturen:





und Ankunft in Scoul im Sonnenschein:





Regenschatten:





Markus im nächstem Stau vor Livigno im Klausostrophen- Tunnel:





Unsere Ankunft, Brotfertig in Livigno:





Campen auf 1800hm:





1. Anstieg nach Livigno:





Stilvser Joch 1:





Stilvser Joch 2:





Skeptischer Blick in Naturns, sollte aber unsere beste Etappe werden:





Mitbringsel von Etappe 6:





Kettenblatt- Tattoo:





Ich mit meinem Cyclomanix- HT 





2 Holländer radln ins Wasser:


----------



## Tobsn (29. Juli 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...Finisher- Trikots abzuholen...


Dann hat der Bub wenigstens ein frisches Trikot fürs Training am Mittwoch.


----------



## odw-biker (29. Juli 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Dann hat der Bub wenigstens ein frisches Trikot fürs Training am Mittwoch.



Hoffe ja schwer, dass beide morgen mit gewaschenen Trikots kommen .

@ Martin und Alex:
Euch beiden nochmals Riesen-Gratulation 
Super Leistung 

Bis Morgen 

@ Tobias: Du bist morgen hoffentlich auch dabei 

Gruß
Konny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigLebowski (30. Juli 2008)

Hi Martin,



easymtbiker schrieb:


> Riesen Dank an meinen Mitfahrer Alex, der Kurzfristig aufgesprungen ist und trotz seines Alters schon mit sehr viel Teamgeist gefahren ist und mich oft unterstützt hat! Er fuhr wirklich stark und ich hoffe, das er mal für ne JBT einen Parter findet, der ihm ebenbürtig ist.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Alex hat wirklich Teamgeist bewiesen.
Ich bin Alex auch dankbar, dass er sich kurzfristig bereit erklärt hat, mit Martin die TAC zu fahren, so dass auch ich wieder in den Genuss dieser wunderbaren Veranstaltung kommen konnte - wenn auch nur als Betreuer. Aber auch das hat mir wieder jede Menge Spass und Freude bereitet.




easymtbiker schrieb:


> Weiterhin einen Riesen Dank an meinen Bruder Markus, der immer zuverlässig am Start und Ziel war und uns nach Zieleinfahrt verpflegt hat sowie sich um Bus, camping , Einkaufen usw. alles gekümmert hat und dafür gesorgt, das wir uns auf das Rennen konzentrieren konnten! MERCI!



Gern geschehen. Aber Du schmeichelst mir. Ich bin immer noch zutiefst betrübt, dass ich Euch in Naturns 2 Stunden im Ziel sitzen lassen habe. 

Es war eine richtig schöne Woche mit Euch! Schade, dass die Abschlussparty so ins Wasser gefallen ist - das habt Ihr und alle anderen Teilnehmer nicht verdient (aber dafür kann niemand was).
Danke Martin für die Heldentat, Alex und mich mit dem Bus dort aus dem Regenschlam(m)assel abgeholt zu haben. 


Grüsse,

Markus.


----------



## Tobsn (31. Juli 2008)

odw-biker schrieb:


> @ Tobias: Du bist morgen hoffentlich auch dabei ...



Hatte gerade geduscht, fing es draußen auch schon an zu gewittern und zu schütten. 
Hoffe ihr seit auch alle trocken heim gekommen.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## easymtbiker (31. Juli 2008)

schön! bin gegen worms aufgebrochen, da stellten sich mir böse dunkle wolken in den weg. also umgedreht und nach hd und auch trocken geblieben. (wenn man mal von leichten transpiratiosflecken absieht....    )


----------



## tri4me (1. August 2008)

Hi easy,

nur ganz kurz, ich war anscheinend mit dir im LaPaz am Sa Abend. Mit nen lausy t-Shirt ;-). Alles klar. So ganz klar ist meine Erinnerung an den Abend auch nicht mehr.

Wie gehst du die Regeneration an. Ich war Di abend unterwegs und es war nur grausam. Ich hab mir jetzt erstmal 3 weitere Tage völlige Ruhe verordnet und möchte morgen Abend mal ne Runde laufen gehen..


----------



## Tobsn (1. August 2008)

tri4me schrieb:


> ...Wie gehst du die Regeneration an...


Aktiv! 
Hab Ihn zumindest gestern und vorgestern beim Training getroffen.


----------



## easymtbiker (1. August 2008)

tri4me schrieb:


> Hi easy,
> 
> nur ganz kurz, ich war anscheinend mit dir im LaPaz am Sa Abend. Mit nen lausy t-Shirt ;-). Alles klar. So ganz klar ist meine Erinnerung an den Abend auch nicht mehr.


geht mir ähnlich  weiss nich, ob ich dich gesehen habe, hab eher nach der frauen- minderheit ausschau gehalten....  


tri4me schrieb:


> Wie gehst du die Regeneration an. Ich war Di abend unterwegs und es war nur grausam. Ich hab mir jetzt erstmal 3 weitere Tage völlige Ruhe verordnet und möchte morgen Abend mal ne Runde laufen gehen..


mo+di hab ich den ganzen tag nur geschlafen und mi versucht, im vereinstraining nich zu weit abzufallen.... 
die letzten jahre hab ich auch immer 1-2 wochen nachwehen gehabt, aber dieses jahr ist es heftiger. liegt das am alter? 
dieses woe nur training, nächstes woe wieder rennen 

alex hat das im gegensatz zu mir locker weggesteckt. wie meinte er: "bin am di 3h durch die berge geheizt und musste mich noch bremsen..."



hier gibt es video- clips zu JBT:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=349383


----------

